# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Пропал звук.

## ZELL41km

Добрый день специалисты. :)
Я к вам с просьбой помочь, так как испробовал всё, что мог, а винды переустанавливать не очень хочется. Я буду обьяснять всё по порядку, чтоб минимализировать вопросы.

И так. Заимел я пару тройку "WAV" файлов на компе. И мне понадобилось, их переконвертировать в "МП3". Разумеется я пополз в Соунд Фордж, но он мне отказал, сказав что у меня "ACM driver error". И тоже самое, мне сказали все другие (примерно пять разных) конвертеры. И тут меня осенило! Видимо у меня какая-то проблема, "ACM Драйвером". Кстати звук "Рилтековский", интегрированный. Ну я пополз в старый добрый интернет, искать, что же это такой за драйвер. Вобщем всё, что я выяснил, это то, что данный драйвер отвечает за конвертацию, и что где его взять, неизвестно. 
Пошёл к нам в ПиТуПи, рассказал всё там. Ну мне и дали 3 разных кодека, и сказали установить. Я поставил, но это не решило проблемы. Тогда мне дали новые драйвера от моей звуковушки. Их установка ничего не поменяла. Ну тогда я подумал, и решил удалить вообще все драйверы звуковые, и поставить всё сызнова. 
Удалил через "Установка, удаление программ", "AC'97", и "HD Audio Driver". Ребутнулся, и звук пропал. Установил драйвера, но это не помогло. В системе, просто-напросто, нету звуковой карты. В диспетчере устройств, есть только драйверы системные. Типа: "Аудио кодеки" "Видео кодеки" и т.д. 
Отключил звуковую карту в биосе, загрузился, посмотрел в диспетчер, там всё так же, как и после того, как я её снова включил. Никаких изменений. Вот теперь не знаю, что мне делать. Контрольная точка, только на "3 января", а я это делал второго.
Кстати недавно поставил "Сервис Пак 3" На свой "ИксПи профессионал". И ещё,у меня стоял "К-лайт кодек".

Люди добрые подскажите, кому-чего не жалко.
С уважением, Дотошный Юзверь.

----------


## ZELL41km

Вобщем проблему звука я решил. Оказывается карточка заделалась, под обычный ПиСиАй девайс, я нажал "Откатить драйвер" и звук вернулся. Однако проблема с "АСМ дравером не решена". Подскажите, как можно ещё попробовать поправить. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ZELL41km

И так, очередной шаг в направлении решения проблемы.
Один знакомый, посоветовал установить "Аудасити". Программу для работы со звуком.
Программу установил, и когда решил экспортировать трэк в МП3, программа запросила путь, до библиотеки с именем "lame_enc.dll", так как сама программа этой библиотеки не имеет. Сделал поиск по компутеру. Эта библиотека нашлась в папке "Плагинс" в директории установленного проигрывателя видео "KMplayer". Указав на эту библиотеку, программе. Она без вопросов переконвертировала трэк в МП3.
Мог ли проигрыватель слить мне системную библиотеку?
Вообще конвертить я теперь могу, но хотелось бы что бы все пргограммы работали корректно.

----------


## <~{[=Sergio=]}~>

Приветствую! Возможно проблемма заключается в 3-ем серв.паке, т.к. на некоторых типах матерей он толком не функционирует и к томуже вызывает ряд проблем!!! Есть и другая причина, - некорректная установка драйвера звуковой карты, или сам драйвер урезан. Попробуйте скачать драйвера с официального сайта производителя вашей мат платы.

----------


## ZELL41km

Устанавливал последние драйвера. Не помогло. Раньше был сервис пак 2. КОнвертация работала нормально. Потом переустановил ОСЬ, и сразу накатил сервис пак три. Жаль не пробовал конверитить после переустановки на втором СП. Но с третьим начались сии траблы.

----------

